# IBS, Interstitial Cystitis or What?



## ncgirl (Jun 18, 2003)

I am completely at my wit's end! I have IBS and Interstitial Cystitis (I don't if anyone out there is familiar with that)...and I'm not sure what is the cause of my problems.I have a horrible, dull, achy feeling in the entire pelvic area. Also, I feel like the pain is radiating into the vaginal/rectal area as well. Is it possible for IBS to cause pain in those areas? Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I don't know about IBS but your IC can cause pain in both of those areas as you've described.Wes


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

could be IC. I might have IC too.


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I have both too. I got the cystistis when I was in my 30's and control it with drinking lots of fluids. The more I drank, the less I have to pee. No one could believe it! I can tell when it's coming on, I get a "batty" feeling. Now, I'm 49 and diagnosed with IBS. The cystitis came back full throttle along with it. I read somewhere that the cramping affects both colon and bladder. Also increases with my period's cramping. I'm wondering if increasing fluid intake with help the IBS too.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

My Urologist says he thinks I might have Cystitis too. I've been on antibiotics for like 2 weeks with no relief. It's miserable







How anybody lives with this, I don't know







He did tell me it might have something to do with my Colitis. I'm just trying to drink a ton of cranberry juice and water, and eat very little. I've lost 16 pounds in about 3 weeks, because I cannot eat. Makes the pressure on my bladder almost unbearable. I also read that it's good to eat Dannon yogurt (the only kind with live cultures I think?) and that garlic tablets even help. I'm not sure what all will. I just know I can't see myself battling this for much longer. I'm not sleeping, and am about to go insane







Sorry to bum you out, but I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone


----------



## figling (Jul 7, 2003)

Have you gone to the IC website (Interstitial Cystitis Society). There's tons of helpful info. about how to help yourself. I've never been diagnosed with IC, but the symptoms are like IC and are exacerbated when my IBS gets worse, especially the D phase. The website has helped me a lot.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Ashley and ncgirl, I am on my 3rd round of antib's in 3 months. I seem to have 1) a sometimes-chronic problem with infections, 2) an irritable/spastic bladder, 3) and an irritated bladder and groin region after infections - from the infection itself as well as from the antibiotics. I hate to tell you this, but if your bladder is irritated, cranberry juice may be bothering it, which I found out the hard way for myself.Please also see my Mannose and AZO threads. Also, there's a product called Cysta-Q (something like that) that some swear by. Something else I do, which has in the past provided a bit of relief, is to rub progesterone cream on my skin in my lower abdom/pelvic region.Good luck.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I would stop the cranberry juice. Here is a list of bladder irritants..I would recommend cutting all out for 2 weeks straight.All alcohol beverage.Artificial sweetners (nutrasweet, aspartame)Carbonated beverages(inc: coke, sprite, seltzer etc.)Chilies, spicy foodChocolate (big one)Coffee including decafTeaTomatoesVinegarVitamin B complexVitamin CFruits(whole or juice)Apples, cantelope, citrus, cranberry, grapes, guava, peaches, pineapples, plums, strawberriesSubstitutesPears, apricots, watermelon, papayaKava (low acid instant), cold brew from StarbucksNon citrus herbal tea, sunbrewed teaCalcium carbonate co-buffered with calcium ascorbate(instead of vitamin c)Water should be the majority of what y ou drink daily and strict adherence to this will help you feel better.


----------



## ncgirl (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you all for your replies. Yes, it totally sucks having IBS, IC...and I have a whole host of other health problems that you guys probably do too. I definitely believe it's all related.About cranberry juice - it DEFINITELY is an irritant when it comes to IC. Hope you guys are all having a good day (as well as can be expected). Thanks again for the feedback.-Allison


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I was told I probably have IC, too, although I'm not eager to undergo the bladder distension to diagnose it. The good new is, IC usually flares and remits. Three years ago, mine was so bad I was doubled over in pain much of the time. Some nights I'd lie in bed and try not to scream. They couldn't find any bacteria in my UA during this time. However, IC CAN make you more prone to actual bladder infections, and then it's difficult to figure out whether it's an actual infection or just a flare-up. Mine is just a nuisance now; I've learned to drink huge amounts of water every day, not only to keep away infections, but to dilute the urine so it isn't as irritating and keep my bladder capacity from shrinking.


----------

